# Newborn legs curling under



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I posted something earlier about our buckling not being able to stand after his birth this morning. His two siblings were up and walking around for the first couple of hours and now they are walking on their front elbows. When I try to stretch their front legs out to straighten them, the joints around their feet won't straighten. It's like they are curled under and I can't get them to move. I gave them selenium/e gel about two hours ago and they haven't gotten any better. What is wrong with them and what else can I do?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Could it be something with the tendons in his legs? You can't get them to straighten out at all? If you could get them to straighten out you might be able to put a splint on them. If you had a pic to show might help with suggestions to. I have not had this issue so it is just a guess or an idea. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I had a buckling do that last year and I was told to cut the end off a vit. E gel cap and squirt it in his mouth. I had to do this for a couple days. Before it worked I had to help him nurse every couple hours.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It doesn't work immediately, give the dose and in a day or two you should see improvement. Are they able to get to mom for nursing?

I had a single buckling born this fall with his front legs bent at the "ankle". It took a couple of days for him to straighten out. And, it's painful to watch. But, he came out of it in a couple of days (I gave a dose of Bo-Se). You would not be able to pick that kid out of a group...he's totally perfect now.

Try to stay with 1 thread...it's sometimes difficult for us to determine if these are the same kids...we don't want to be giving duplicate information. :thinking:


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't post pics now but I'll describe as best I can. If you were to bend your wrist as far down as you could toward the underside of the forearm that's what it looks like on my goats. Their front hooves are curling under towards the back side of their leg. I got the worst one and tried to straighten his leg out and it wouldn't move. I didn't put a whole lot of force behind it because I didn't want to hurt him but I pushed against it enough to tell that it was stuck there.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Should I get a bo-se shot from the vet or give the gel? As of now they can get to mom but the mom is starting to kick at them when they try to nurse. We have held her down on the milk stand and forced it so hopefully that will straighten out soon.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If you can get some from your vet, try to buy a bottle, it's great insurance. And, it only takes a little bit for young kids (what breed? I forgot). And, you only give the injectable once! Mine says 3ml/100lbs or very small kids (mine are around 2-3lbs) 1/4ml SQ.

I'm not sure about dosage on the gel. Someone here will have it. 

Be calm, they will resolve this issue before long, supportive care is what they need (after the correct dose). Be sure they can nurse from mom, you may have to support them if they need it. Really, it looks worse then it is. I purchased a doeling last year that should have had Bo-Se at birth, but didn't get it. We gave her a dose when we got her home and within 3-4 days she was perfectly straight.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I did give a dose of the injectable by mouth last spring and it worked that way too. However, I don't think it's recommended to give it that way...I had a squirmy kid and I was alone. lol


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

OK, so I talked to two vets in the area. One said that she had never seen a selenium deficient animal in this area since vet school and the other said that he has had the same vial of bo-se for 5 years. So, he said splint the legs for 30-60 minutes a day and it should correct itself. They both did say that it sounded like a selenium deficiency, though. So now I'm worried that I will overdose them on selenium. Any thoughts?


----------

